# I added LED lighting to headlights. Opinions?



## CCCMikey (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi 

Since my car is a dark colour and hard to see in overcast conditions, I decided to try adding LED lighting to the headlights. It seems to work well to make the car visible, but I'm curious as to what others think of it. Practical? Stupid? 

It's not quite right yet, because at low rev's they flicker a bit - need to add a diode, resistor and chunky capacitor I think.



















By the way, last time I was here it was because of a rough idle and stall problem. In the end I had to get the carbie rebuilt and since then, problem gone. Unfortunately fuel usage went up 20% afterwards tho. Oh well, will keep the ol' thing going until something serious breaks.


----------

